# First Time to Mill



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Had an awesome day yesterday on Mill Meadow! Stevo and I headed down with our pups and had non stop action till we left at around one o'clock.

Fished in 10-18 feet of water. This is what we found...









Caught around 80 Perch between us, five Browns, and a Splake.








































Kept 31 perch over 9 inches. Heres most of them.








It was a fun day spent with great company! 
Stevos dog helped guard the perch from any would be thieves. :lol: 
























Thanks to all that gave me advice on where to go and what to do at Mill. This wont be my last trip there!

I spent exactly an hour cleaning all of the perch last night. My hands are pretty torn up but it will be totally worth it!! I'm off to the store to get the final ingredients for Grandpa Ds famous pig out perch chowder and my not so famous but equally good deep fried perch fish stix. (please no south park jokes :mrgreen: ) Good fishing to all of you!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice report looks like fun. I tried some of that perch chowder the other day, it's awesome. 8)


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweet pics! That is an awesome Perch (4th pic) you guys pulled in!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the trip man. Good company & constant fishing, you cant beat that........ Unless I was actually able to hook a quarter of the fish that bit :lol: . Thor had a good time. Even told me yesterday he was craving some Cheddar popcorn!!!! :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice!!! Sounds like a perdy good trip! I hope I can finally catch a Perch over 2.5 inches this year! Wish me luck!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Was Stevo's dog guarding the fish or were his nards frozen to the hard deck? :lol: He doesn't look real comfy in the picture. Those are some nice perch there... and messes of em.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Was Stevo's dog guarding the fish or were his nards frozen to the hard deck? :lol: He doesn't look real comfy in the picture. Those are some nice perch there... and messes of em.


 :lol: I think a little bit of both. For some reason he knows when you are tring to take a picture of him because he makes it a point not to look at you. It was pretty cold down there, but then when the sun decided to show up it warmed up a bit. The perch fishing was fast...... and obnoxious if your trying for the trout :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

nice I've never fished there myself...how long's the drive? are the roads decent? |-O-| I've never made that chowder, it's going on my too do list right now!


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

Good to see some lakes are producing perch still. we were down there in July fishing where the river comes and i couldnt keep the **** perch off my line. Makes me wonder how many are acutally in the lake?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

REPETER said:


> nice I've never fished there myself...how long's the drive? are the roads decent? |-O-| I've never made that chowder, it's going on my too do list right now!


Its just under 3 hours from your house... Keep 20, they are tasty and it will help thin them out.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

great job guys! and thanks for the report


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Keep 20, they are tasty and* it will help thin them out*.


Why worry about that? Throw 'em back....the trout will grow bigger !!! :|


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont eat Chubs. If I were going for overall size of Chubs I would keep all of them and only have big ones left. Trout eat lots more chubs than perch.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I dont eat Chubs.


Why catch 'em then ?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its always on accident... or I get one for bait.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks Like you guys had a great time. My family goes there every MLK day or as we call it National Ice Fishing Day we stay at the Aquarious Inn in Bicknell and the wife's and little ones swim in the pool and hot tub and the big kids and Men fish all weekend. Fishing is always good to awesome.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Any motels down in that area where a guy could spend the night and fish a couple days??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pile of perch there. man they are good size ones. some good eaten there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> Any motels down in that area where a guy could spend the night and fish a couple days??


Thanks guys.

Rip-Loa and Bicknell are the closest places. Both should have good accommodations. Fishing is great down there.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> Any motels down in that area where a guy could spend the night and fish a couple days??


Ive stayed at the Aquarius in Bicknell. Wasnt bad, and very accommodating owners.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks like there are a ton of places to fish in and around that area. Seems like a ways to drive for just a single day trip though. What is the camping like down there?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Nor-tah and CFarn thanks for the information. I am going to check it out soon after I retire.


----------

